# looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

tried to type this all in on the c2 site under contact us and it wont work, coming up with an site error of some sort.








so someone please help or if c2 could very kindly chime in?
I've been having some trouble getting my car to run correctly. As far as the engine goes, its the stock compression ratio, autotech 270º cam with -3º on the cam gear, delphi 440cc injectors, garrett .42 a/r compressor, t3 flange tubine housing. of course your stage 2 440 tune with a vr6 maf housing, car is obd2. im not sure the rest of the specs about it. running 10lb boost and it will run fine when crusing. when everything was first installed, it ran rich, about 10:1 af ratio. eventually trimmed out to 14.5 or so, 12:1 in boost. the first day of running, when the engine was hot and i came to a light, it would lean out really bad then stall after a couple seconds at the light. it did this for a couple days then ran fine. a month or so ago, i put in a new t-stat because the stock one was sticking open causing me to freeze up here in the dead of winter when on the highway. after that, it started stalling when the engine was up to temp. the t-stat i put in is about 4ºC more than the stock one. shortly after that, the car would stall when i was moving and pushed in the clutch. the idle would drop low and sometimes stall, sometimes it would recover. i replaced my o2 sensor because it and the wideband sensor are close to the turbo. i moved both of them right before the cat and replaced both. a/f ratios are still on spot when driving. 2 days ago i cleared the codes from the ecu, which i found out will also clear out the fuel trims. again its running very rich from the start untill it trims out, about 10:1 at cold idle right now. its doing the same thing sitting at stop lights again with the car at full temp. so with that said, my question is, is this all normal? shouldnt it run close to 14:1 with everything fresh installed? im asuming its the fuel injectors, since your tune is for the bosch 440 green tops. The delphi's i have now are a tri cone design, alot different from the single cone bosch that would attomize off the intake valve. they were also used. im also going to replace the ignition coil this week. seems like it may be cracked, its got a rough idle when its moist out. is there anything else i should be doing or that i have wrong?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*

the fact that with the ecu cleared it wont idle at stoich should tell you that something is wrong with your setup.
hook up a vag-com
check idle maf readings
check idle 02 trims
make sure the TPS is working properly.
those 3 readings/sensors will point you towards your problem.
those 3 things are what control 85% of your fueling at idle. until its idling properly, you should even consider driving the car.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (TBT-Syncro)*

what are the measuring blocks for each? and the original idle issue resolved itsself. just sitting at temp for over 20 seconds, it would lean out then stall like its trying to trim itsself out. as far as the newer idle problem after changing the tstat, i think the tune was just mad at the higher temp, so to speak. im thinking this may clear it up, but should it have to trim itsself that much when the trims are cleared out?


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_the fact that with the ecu cleared it wont idle at stoich should tell you that something is wrong with your setup.


and it does idle at stoich after it trims out. it was running beautiful for months till i changed the t-stat


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drracing07* »_
and it does idle at stoich after it trims out. it was running beautiful for months till i changed the t-stat

it shouldnt need to trim out though. fueling at idle should be within 2-3%


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (TBT-Syncro)*

yea i do have to check it. it seems like it trimmed out a hell of alot, thats why im thinking the injectors are wrong.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drracing07* »_yea i do have to check it. it seems like it trimmed out a hell of alot, thats why im thinking the injectors are wrong.

this is where the maf reading will help. it'll tell you if the fuel is coming from the injectors or the maf


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*

I have seen some crappy running cars on C2 software and the common denominator on all of them was Delphi injectors, take that for what its worth.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I have seen some crappy running cars on C2 software and the common denominator on all of them was Delphi injectors, take that for what its worth.

about as much as it is for greentops is what its worth. lol. im prob gonna go with that once i can scrounge up the cash. about 160 from kinetic is the cheapest right now new, their on sale. usrt second best. or the classifieds. i guess the spray cone is the biggest factor?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*

As for C2 just call them. I've had good luck at ~10-11AM ET.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drracing07* »_
about as much as it is for greentops is what its worth. 

Their software likes the Bosch injectors and when you can make over 500hp on a chip tune on greentops and have it run flawlessly, I see no need to pony up for Delphi's


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (KubotaPowered)*

yea the delphi's i got used at the right price, and the only 440's i could see at the time. im gonna check a couple things with vagcom. what should the maf be reading at idle? and how do you get to the fuel trims?


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*

k this is what i come up with
idle speed: 880 rpm
ignition timing @ idle 8.3º BTDC
MAF: 3.12 to 3.33 g/s
measuring blocks 17-19 give me -38.3% lambda, guessing thats one of the fuel trims?
throttle position: 6.5º
idle load: 66%
measuring block 4 time crrection; 30 ms
idle lambda between -.8 and 1.6
now that wasnt when the car was fully warmed up. just had it running a couple minutes and the batt on my laptop died cause it hates life. also using the shareware version of vagcom. but the trims are ridiculous. another one was -25% on block 25, highest block i could go. is that a correct reading for the MAF at idle? and vaccum is about the same as it was before putting the turbo on, maybe -1"hg comparison.


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*

I spoke to Jeff about using delphi injectors at h2o '08. he said there are no issues with running them with the aba tune. the vr tune hates them though. I forget the reasons why but that was the jist of it.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (rweird)*

these are my delphi injectors








not these newer ones like usrt carries








i have to pull the number off them again
o found them on ebay too, lucas delphi


_Modified by drracing07 at 8:52 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*

found this also. the injectors i have right now are 15.9 ohms resistance. the bosch ones are 14 ohms.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*

ordered a set of brand spankin new greentops so we'll see how this goes


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey, I PM you a C2 motorsports email address you can write to.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (drracing07)*

Just FYI, you can order sets of four 42# bosch green tops from your ford dealer. Just go up there and ask for a set for a whatever year supercharged f-150 lightning.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

k so this is where im at. selling the lucas delphi's so if anyone wants them heres the link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...60714
its too early for me for clicking the link button so deal with the long url








the following is also from the classifieds posting as an update
"still getting a CEL and still stalling when coming to an idle/stop. i think its actually due to the cold being 20º around here and all. so im waiting it out till it warms up. if not im gonna try to change the throttle body."
anyone else have problems in the cold? it actually ran very well when it was 40 here the one day a couple weeks ago.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

My car runs fine durring these 14-20 degree mornings. I never switched thermostats out so it is usually cold all the time. C2 Stg1 Kit.
Only time I ever had stalling problems was with the stupid brass vacuum elbow thats pressed into the throttle body. At 15psi it blows out on me and the car shuts off.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*

well the 10:1 before the o2 warms up tell just how far off the delphi r from what the bosch...
interesting how it trimmed it's idle out with those


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (EL DRIFTO)*

yea my little brass fitting is loose. i actually welded it to the throttlebody and it holds.







it may leak through so time to break out the epoxy. another stupid thing i was thinking, maybe i got the stage 1 software instead of stage 2? it still pulls great though. then again with the bosch injectors in and i cleared the ecu the other day, it still ran like crap and really rich. kept stalling out till it was able to trim out. with vagcom how do i tell which it is?


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

I had sorta the same iissues when he ECM water temp sensor was wonky..swapped it out and my issues wentt away. different cars but same deal


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (drracing07)*

try the water temp sensor..also try swapping out the maff with a known good one and see what happens.....hit Jeff on IM with your questions as well......
this software works...Trust me I know


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: looking for c2 motorsports email/help with my problem, aba-t (Salsa GTI)*

o i know it works. maf is brand new as of like 2 years ago or so. and water sensor on the pipe on the side of the head right? that was new too, but their cheep so i could throw another in if you think thats it.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well we got warm weather and its still acting up. new coolant temp sensor should be here today. ill throw that in tonight after work.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

ok so i fixed the issue. im actually kinda mad at what it was, that i didnt try this sooner. hint: coolant temp sensor came in and replaced it, but that didnt fix it. i will paypal 2 dollars to the first person who can guess what my issue was. good luck


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

so you tried the coolant temp sensor?
id have to say if you replaced the tstat and had these issues, your coolant temp sensor went bad...OR when you did the tstat procedure, you forgot to put back on a vacuume line to the FPR, or hook up a cable to the coolant temp sensor or to the MAF


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*

nope. i actually had to drop out the tstat a second time a week later cause it was leaking. but i was thinking the same thing at first


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

Anyone claim the $2 yet? Bad CTS makes it hard to start. Stalling probably a result of bad vacuum to recirc, OAT or IAT


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IHookItUuup)*

cts, crank sensor? nope. wasnt intake air temp sensor either. 2 dolla still up for grabs


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

vacuum leak? blown coupler or some vac source on the intake mani?


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (instg8r)*

nope. im surprised more people havent been guessing. its 2 dolla people! that could buy you...umm...a couple packs of gum?


_Modified by drracing07 at 7:15 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

My 2 cents for the 2 dollars.. coil or rotor was shot ..


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

why dont you just tell us...


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

wasnt the coil, cap or rotor. i did try all 3 though.
and i wont tell cause i like keeping you all guessing. and someone gets 2 dolla in the end.


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*

Bad grounds?
Exhaust leak?
Fuel filter badly clogged?


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattySull* »_Bad grounds?
Exhaust leak?
Fuel filter badly clogged?


nope

moved this to here. 


_Modified by drracing07 at 10:23 AM 3-17-2010_


----------

